# Pork grilling strips



## pmeheran (Nov 8, 2011)

Down here in south Texas, we get offered some of the darnedest things to eat by our grocery stores [HEB].  In this case it is pork grilling strips.  They appear to be from the loin, but I think they are in fact trimmings from the brisket.  Whatever the case, if you are careful to not cook them too hot and fast, they are quite good.  They are thin flat and somewhat fatty.  I am grilling some tonight.  I used Lawry's Hawaiian marinade and laid them on a rack over a pan of water.  Fairly low heat and with the steam from the water, they shouldn't burn. Oh yes I almost forgot, they are on the unheated side to keep from cooking too rapidly. Very simple, right now it is 87 degrees out, so I am cooking outside.


----------



## GLC (Nov 8, 2011)

While mostly they seem to indeed be brisket trimmed from ribs and are sometimes billed as "brisket strips," it appears "grilling strips" can be other cuts that have in common that they are rather fatty and do nicely when grilled slow enough to deal with the fat. HEB also regularly offers "pork loin grilling strips." Probably doesn't make too much difference which it is. I wonder if the person who packs and labels really knows which cut they are each time.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 15, 2011)

Post a picture of them. They are probably called something different here in GA.


----------

